# Empty Space suggestions.



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have 2009's haunt's basic layout done and I have on open space. It's about the size of a closet so any suggestions for what I could do there? Something related to haunted castles, underwater horror, etc. something unique like that but at a some what low budget. I can build pretty much anything so don't worry about building limitations.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

chisox100 said:


> I have 2009's haunt's basic layout done and I have on open space. It's about the size of a closet so any suggestions for what I could do there? Something related to haunted castles, underwater horror, etc. something unique like that but at a some what low budget. I can build pretty much anything so don't worry about building limitations.


Hard to say without seeing the layout, but what about doing a drop panel or maybe a FCG?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree it's hard to say without seeing the layout. If you're doing a haunted castle, maybe a suit of armor or something along those lines.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Houdini in the tank


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

small prison cell with corpse/skelly in manacles.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

How about "skeletons in the closet"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

someone who has been bricked in with an open brick space or two for arms to shoot out begging for help. ala Poe


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

What about creature from the black lagoon holding that chick


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Turn "closet" into a fake aquarium with glass front (no top) and appearance of water. Put scary creature like giant squid in tank, make tentacles (not testicles sickie) coming over top and touching ToTs, maybe animated and wiggly. Water spraying lightly on them also.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

- Manacled zombie mermaid holding a zombie merbaby, sound effects of sobbing.

- Flying Crank *Jellyfish*, black light, underwater sound effects.

- Drop panel, actor in shark head makeup.

- Dot room with black light and actor clad in black and dots. (ok, not so much with the theme)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I was also thinking a haunted suit of armor, maybe moving or talking or such.
An evil disfigured wizard.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

In castle theme: corpses and skulls impaled on stakes protruding from floor. Put a dim light at the top of the scene, as if there's a trapdoor above.

A few cobwebs, with a giant drop-down spider.


----------

